# Lost inspiration



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

I have just moved continent, from Asia back to Europe. We've been home for just about a month now and I have barely touched my camera since. As my identity here indicates photography is a hobby, not my profession. I normally like portraits and street/travel.

Before we moved back I showed my pictures at a local gallery which was great fun, I even sold a few prints. I spent a lot of time preparing that show and shooting and shooting to get enough material. Maybe I got exhausted from that or maybe it is like a journalist friend of my said the other day: 'Transition kills creativity'. Maybe I have higher demands on myself now and am afraid to take bad pictures.

I hope to get it back soon enough though. I just wanted to share this with you guys here. Any thoughts of course are welcome. Do you lose inspiration sometimes? What do you do to get it back?


----------



## SwissBear (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, for me its hard to shoot in a known environment, but then again I'm more the nature/cityscape photographer. The main reason is "I see it everyday, so it's nothing special".

I also need to be relaxed - if my to-do list is too long, my mind is not free enough to dive into the viewfinder.



Hobby Shooter said:


> Transition kills creativity



I must disagree with that because I see it as "a new place to discover".

Oh, and... as far as I know, everybody takes bad pictures. They showed us boxes of "garbage" from various artists during a lecture at the Fotomuseum Winterthur.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 11, 2013)

I think most people lose inspiration from time to time for various reasons, general mood, circumstances, being unsatisfied with their output. Being overly critical of yourself doesn't help, and although inevitable, neither does trying to compare yourself to everybody else. Photography, and indeed art is so subjective. Quite often I've looked at a winning photograph in a competition and preferred the runner up. My main area of photography is landscape, but for the past few years with small children, I struggle to do much of it because I don't have the time, and I would like to buy some more equipment but I don't have the money! With landscape, what inspires me is travelling to beautiful places (the quieter the better) and having the privilege to view and capture that scene, some of my greatest highs have been just lingering on the tops of mountains for as long as I possibly can, savouring the view and the light. I can't imagine that awe will ever leave me.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. I hope this is only temporary.

Swissbear, I didn't imply I never take bad pictures, it's more that I felt I'd lost my ability to take good ones. 

Insanity, I try not to compare myself. I do try to learn from other more accomplished and skilled photographers, on the other hand I am quite comfortable with what's my style at least when it comes to portraits. But it can always improve, I need to practice more.

To cure myself I even went out in the garden with the camera to try to catch some birds or squirrels, and I don't even like shooting birds very much.

I'll give it some time, get myself back into it. Hopefully something good will come out of this.

thanks
J


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 11, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I have just moved continent, from Asia back to Europe. We've been home for just about a month now and I have barely touched my camera since. As my identity here indicates photography is a hobby, not my profession. I normally like portraits and street/travel.



Why the urge to be 'professional'? Maybe you should try to be a little bit more casual in your photography, I find that this helps to relax myself and in the end come home with better results.

As for inspiration: maybe try a crazy wide angle prime for a change to open up a whole new perspective? I find that swapping lenses helps me in my creativity - I have 20+ lenses so that must mean I'm really creative :


----------



## J.R. (Jul 11, 2013)

It has happened with me too and I didn't shoot anything for almost two months last year. The more I thought about it, the more I felt ...what the hell is happening to me! and sometimes bordering on ... what a waste of money buying all this gear if I'm not going to shoot! 

The best thing right now would be to not let it weigh on your mind. Don't worry, it always comes back.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

mrsfotografie, I have no urge at all becoming professional, I'd like to sell some more prints though to help finance this quite expensive hobby. It's a good idea trying something new. As I don't have a very wide selection of lenses, maybe I'll try a new style. I started trying out around long exposures a couple of months ago. 

J.R thanks, I'm not there thinking about selling the stuff yet ;D I'll try to stay back a while.

I guess this is similar to other things in life, finding lost inspiration and motivation. I'd say I also need to understand why I started with photography. What made it fun to start with.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 11, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I guess this is similar to other things in life, finding lost inspiration and motivation. I'd say I also need to understand why I started with photography. What made it fun to start with.



It is, I used to be an avid mountain biker for many years, but alas no-more (hoping the 'drive' will come back some day).


----------



## Darlip (Jul 11, 2013)

I think the transition to being back could be a big part of it, as I understand it you went from Europe to Asia and now you are back in Europe?

And if this is a correct assumption then I would guess its the transition back that could be the issue. Based on my my own experience from working /traveling abroad for longer periods of time, 6-15 months, it always feels less "exotic" to be back and inspiration in general can be affected. 

I'm in the same situation at the moment. I have just finished a longer deployment abroad combined with having spent almost a month together with my girlfriend driving on our own in Africa. Somehow taking pictures of squirrels and mallards in Sweden doesn't quite match that  

But it gets better, this I can say from experience, as the transition usually is just a phase and soon enough the inspiration for taking pictures or whatever that makes your day will be back  

Welcome back!


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 11, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I guess this is similar to other things in life, finding lost inspiration and motivation. I'd say I also need to understand why I started with photography. What made it fun to start with.



Doing landscape, I must admit, the experience is at least as if not more important than the photography itself- I am trying to record the scene as accurately as I can for my own record, to try to recreate the memory, the photography part itself, whilst of course enjoyable and satisfying is secondary.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear HobbyShooter, I have these problems from time to time - two or three times a year. Since I restartet photography in 2001 with a Powershot G2. The same questions akways: What a waste of money for the tools and will I ever reenter into photography.

Now I have a 6-week holiday but broken a leg shortly before my holiday. I planned to do a lot of walking and photographing - but that has to wait now.

Photography is IMO not only taking the photo but it's also
- previsualizing photographic ideas/setups
- postprocessing in the classical sense: "virtual darkroom"
- reflecting what I have photographed in the last months
- reading about photography/enjoying other people's work.

A book which helped me to overcome a lot of frustration was
"The Art of Photography" from Broce Barnbaum, published in rockynook
Barnbaum is IMO open minded so he doesn't teach step-by-step
procedures for different subjects but he tries to help opening
YOUR ideas and gives HINTS how to put your package of ideas,
ideals, etc. into a photograph.
I read in the book from time to time and try his ideas on my
photographing or older photographs.

Another thing which helped me was to have a camera with me
- very often just 1 40D with the 40mm OR the 100mm macro.
Very versatile lenses and ... having just one tool at hand
is light wight but unleashes a lot of creativity ...

So: Good luck - Michael


----------



## TommyLee (Jul 11, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I have just moved continent, from Asia back to Europe. We've been home for just about a month now and I have barely touched my camera since. As my identity here indicates photography is a hobby, not my profession. I normally like portraits and street/travel.
> 
> Before we moved back I showed my pictures at a local gallery which was great fun, I even sold a few prints. I spent a lot of time preparing that show and shooting and shooting to get enough material. Maybe I got exhausted from that or maybe it is like a journalist friend of my said the other day: 'Transition kills creativity'. Maybe I have higher demands on myself now and am afraid to take bad pictures.
> 
> I hope to get it back soon enough though. I just wanted to share this with you guys here. Any thoughts of course are welcome. Do you lose inspiration sometimes? What do you do to get it back?



I thought I had taken ALL the pics of my town......
and rolled to a halt...

I found if I get out for a walk ...re-meet the area...chat up some people...
I see new stuff...

I pushed my creativity out there...by taking a fast lens (35mm, sig 85L) out in early morn sunrise ... and also an ultrawide angle..14mm......
these make me see more of what I missed in my seeming boredom....

just a thing that helped me

I mean if I was suddenly in Paris it would be easy...but in familiar digs.. you need to look around again

try the early morn thing ..life is happening in a diff way there
...I liked *dilbert*'s idea..above........get a theme...yes that's it..
the am morn thing was a theme for me...get more themes...

then collect the best theme shots in folders and give yourself a show.. to check progress
good luck
TOM


----------



## emag (Jul 11, 2013)

Everybody loses their mojo once in a while. I used to talk to Ron Rico about it, nowadays I find Jameson's helpful. In other words.......don't sweat it. One of my lifelong passions has been astronomy, but there have been extended periods where I did little (couple years here and there). When the passion returns, it does so with a welcome vengeance. The moon interferes with the deep sky astrophotography I prefer, but every so often I find myself doing visual with the moon with a high power eyepiece. Two hours can pass with no perception of the time.

You will get your mojo back. If you don't, you never had it in the first place.....but I don't believe that and neither do you. Think of it like writer's block.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I have just moved continent, from Asia back to Europe. We've been home for just about a month now and I have barely touched my camera since. As my identity here indicates photography is a hobby, not my profession. I normally like portraits and street/travel.
> 
> Before we moved back I showed my pictures at a local gallery which was great fun, I even sold a few prints. I spent a lot of time preparing that show and shooting and shooting to get enough material. Maybe I got exhausted from that or maybe it is like a journalist friend of my said the other day: 'Transition kills creativity'. Maybe I have higher demands on myself now and am afraid to take bad pictures.
> 
> I hope to get it back soon enough though. I just wanted to share this with you guys here. Any thoughts of course are welcome. Do you lose inspiration sometimes? What do you do to get it back?



Could be jet lag. Will take sometime to get use to it. I saw your photos before - WONDERFULL


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 11, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Do you lose inspiration sometimes? What do you do to get it back?


For me it happens every year ... here in Qatar the summer temperatures rise well above 50°C (121 Fahrenheit and can go up to 131 Fahrenheit) eve night temperatures consistently stay around 35°C (95 Fahrenheit) ... by the time I come home from work, it feels like the life juices have just vapurized from the body and all I want to do is relax and get some sleep ... so going out in the evening or getting up early during weekends just does not cross my mind ... so yeah there are plenty of times I feel like I lost inspiration but from October to April (when the temperatures cool down) I just go nuts making photos ... because my photography is mostly "seasonal" so I keep much of my post processing for summer months (from May to September) and learn a few more tricks in Photoshop, I also experiment by post processing my images a bit differently ... occasionally I mess around with macro photography using household items & take lots of pictures of my teenaged sons (much to their annoyance) ... I use the summer months to watch a lot of photography videos from Kelbytraining, Lydna.com & Creativelive, youtube tutorials etc ... this helps me to keep "in touch" with my passion during my "off season" and hopefully learn a thing or two about how to be a better photographer.


----------



## Aswah (Jul 11, 2013)

ok, I am going to take it out of the photography context for a minute. I am an Executive Chef by trade (www.EatFigue) and constantly go in and out of being inspired. When I am inspired I let the creativity flow and write all my ideas in a journal... when I am out of ideas and can't see the forest through the trees I refer back to my notebooks and seek inspiration. It is doubly bad when I feel the same lack of inspiration with my camera... Sometimes I just go through the motions and take pictures anyway. Which translates roughly to I bring my camera to work and shoot some food or the interior/exterior of the restaurant. I cannot force creativity... it just comes and I ride the wave while it is here... Good Luck!


----------



## Aswah (Jul 11, 2013)

Reinphotoz... great reply. I live in Palm Springs area of California... same temperature ranges. Going out and shooting in 123 degree weather just sucks. All I want to do is sit in my pool with a cocktail. I also go to Lynda.com and watch videos of techniques... I work from 9 am to 10 pm five to six days a week... Sometimes it is just hard to find time...


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jul 11, 2013)

Everyone's different, but I'd suggest not to force it. Don't worry about themes, travel or projects to re-kindle inspiration- just put the camera away for a month or even 6 and take up another hobby for a while. You're already infected- the photography bug will come back on its own.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 11, 2013)

Aswah said:


> Reinphotoz... great reply. I live in Palm Springs area of California... same temperature ranges. Going out and shooting in 123 degree weather just sucks. All I want to do is sit in my pool with a cocktail. I also go to Lynda.com and watch videos of techniques... I work from 9 am to 10 pm five to six days a week... Sometimes it is just hard to find time...


Thanks. I consider myself a regular Joe going about my daily life to provide a better living and better opportunities for my family ... so "inspiration" is not something that is constant with me ... even by definition, "inspiration" is more of a sudden stimulation rather than a constant state of mind ... so I guess its alright not be inspired all of the time ... from my limited experience I only know of two kinds of people who are "inspired" all of the time i.e. folks who are high on some exotic weed or people like Sheldon Cooper from Bing Bang Theory ;D). But seriously though, like you said, we gotta ride the wave while it lasts and most importantly keep an eye for the "wave" and ride it as far as we can and not be discouraged or overly concerned about "downtime".


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 11, 2013)

It happens, but the question is do you continue to revel in it? Try shooting something you've never done before and that usually kicks it back in.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all, thanks for all the thoughtful and kind answers. This forum is a very nice place and clearly has a lot of thinking and caring members.

I like the parallels to other activities, it's something we go through from time to time.

Dilbert, yes I have been shooting on and off my whole adult life (now middle aged), but the last few years I have been more active and focused than before. You're definitely right about the cities, even though Stockholm is a fairly large city, it is quiet as a small village compared to Saigon or Bangkok or even Phnom Penh where we have mainly lived the last few years.

I have a good friend from Asia, an American that now lives in South America, he asked me to shoot the city of Stockholm as he have never seen it. I think that can be a nice mission the next couple of months. 

I can't respond to all of you, I won't take your time, but I have read all answers thoroughly and will mix it up into something that should get me back into it soon enough. It's not just a hobby, it's a way of seeing the world and expressing myself and crate something so I hope photography will stay with me.

Again, many thanks to all of you for your thoughts. It's an interesting discussion and hopefully it continues.

J


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Ramon, just saw your reply now, yes I will try that also. Discover something new.

You mentioned revel, I checked out the homepage of Aswah's restaurant. It made me hungry so now I gotta cook some dinner.


----------



## P_R (Jul 11, 2013)

I lost my mojo too a few times. Not sure what causes it, but I found a few ways to deal with it:

1. buy new gear. could be just a filter, software, maybe a book. That lens you have coveted ($ permitting!). Once you have it you have to try it out right?

2. Use what you have but in a new way. A long exposure (30+seconds), tripod, plus a torch to draw my sons name in light popped me back into the "zone"

3. Go with someone to take pics together. bring beer (or wine or food) and one way or another it will be a good time!

4. hire something out of your reach to buy - 300mm f/2.8? 600mm? TS/E? Or multiple flashes to setup a more complex shoot? You shoot street, so maybe try indoors/studio for a brief change? In my case just trying to master a single manual flash has been a multi-year trek...

5. offer friends an outdoor family shoot. think about poses, locations, setup and see how you go.

And once you do shake it off, post a few shots here so we can all enjoy them.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think it's pretty common to step away for a while, especially when life circumstance change. My step-back was quite drastic. Back in the early 90s I shot a roll of film every day for nearly 3 years, trying to make it as an artist. I failed miserably because I didn't know the business side of being an artist. I spent so much time shooting and in the darkroom that I burned out. I started a different career and, for a DECADE, didn't even think about photography. I had various point and shoots, but that was it. When digital SLRs came out I bought a Sony 828 (I know, not and SLR, but a heck of a camera for its time) and rediscovered creative photography. Photography is my career now. The decade I spent selling computer systems taught me everything about business I didn't know 20 years ago.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 11, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I'd say I also need to understand why I started with photography. What made it fun to start with.



Here's a different view of what you're experiencing. (I'm no psychologist so this is just an idea -- feel free to tell me I'm a crackpot.)

What you're experiencing, based on what you've described, may be more a sense of grief than non-inspiration. Sounds like in Asia you had a rewarding feedback loop -- a sustained group of people who saw and liked your work. That system provides support and inspiration to go further and to keep at it. Having lost that you are now faced with starting over -- and it's hard to generate momentum. To put it in baseball terms, after you've played in a stadium full of spectators, knocking out fly balls by yourself doesn't seem very rewarding.

In a meaningful human relationship, we have everyday life, all that we do -- together, apart, it's just normal routine. The rewarding part of the human relationship is the intimacy, the simple moments of sharing. Equating that to photography, taking pictures is the everyday or so of simply getting out and doing it. Rewards come in the pleasure of good image -- and sharing it, knowing other people appreciate it as you do and value you and what you've done.

Your pondering of the "why" you take pictures is indicative of the human grief process. When we've lost something we eventually go back to thinking about how it started in the first place, how did we come to have such a thing that has now been lost. I think it's part of the starting over. Unconsciously, we're looking to recreate/regain what has been lost.

You may want to think about looking for community in your current setting. Get involved with people who take good pictures -- experience the sharing of their work. Maybe share some of your past work. You may find in that a reason to create anew.

Overall I wouldn't worry much about it. If you're someone who really enjoys photography, eventually you'll be doing it again with enthusiasm.

Oh and you may want to think about one thing I tell people who think you need to travel to do great photograpy:

Your "exotic" location is someone else's boring home. Move along folks, nothing to see here.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

distant.star said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say I also need to understand why I started with photography. What made it fun to start with.
> ...


Hi, thanks for your reply. I'm not going to call you a crackpot, I never do. But I will thank you for your thoughts here, they definitely make sense. Back in Cambodia I had some good friends that also like to take pictures and we would often walk together combining the two greats of drinking beer and taking pictures in the afternoons and some early morning walks by the Mekong river.

Here it's empty. I got my old buddies, but none are interested in photography. I'll probably make an effort and join a photography society or something.

I try to see the positive side of things, I like to see it as my 'boring' home is someone's exotic location. I should get out and take pictures of it.

Again thanks for taking the time to reply to this.

J


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 13, 2013)

Funniest thing happened. I picked up my wife at the airport today, she had to stay back a few weeks to finish her contract back in Cambodia. I had forgotten that she had bought the EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Maro for my brother in law (who by the way is away for a week). Me and my daughter brought it to use in the garden this afternoon shooting flowers and critters. My first try at Macro, it was a lot of fun, but I also realized how difficult it was getting focus exactly where you want. It was a lot of fun and I know what I'll be doing over the next couple of weeks. I texted my brother in law and said that customs had dropped the bag with the lens and that it was broken, let's see if he buys it...

I also took a few portraits of my beautiful wife with it. I have to agree with other posters that it's a very good portraits lens.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's another one from this afternoon.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 13, 2013)

Actually, here it is...


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 13, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> It happens, but the question is do you continue to revel in it? Try shooting something you've never done before and that usually kicks it back in.


Just did with the macro today, don't have a clue on how to do it, but it was a lot of fun. I feel better already ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 13, 2013)

@HobbyShooter,

Doing sports last year absolutely destroyed me. I haven't been out once this summer shooting for fun, because I just don't want to. In years past I didn't do it so heavily, but this past year I don't even want to know how many games/matches I shot. It happens to everyone. Some come back and unfortunately, some don't. I have a feeling you'll come back.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 13, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> @HobbyShooter,
> 
> Doing sports last year absolutely destroyed me. I haven't been out once this summer shooting for fun, because I just don't want to. In years past I didn't do it so heavily, but this past year I don't even want to know how many games/matches I shot. It happens to everyone. Some come back and unfortunately, some don't. I have a feeling you'll come back.


Thanks man, it means a lot coming from you. I think I understand your situation. Regardless of what it is, one can just get saturated sometimes. With your talent and skills, it would be a waste if you didn't find the passion for the fun part of it again. I look forward to see more of your work. I've been through your flickr many times already and look forward to see you add to it.

My luck arrived this morning with that L macro arriving, although I guess that"s not something that will happen every day... Imagine if it could though, if I can make a wish for tomorrow it would be the 50 1.2 :

J


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Hobby Shooter,

I appreciate the kind words. I am hard on myself though, and maybe that's what burned me out, but I still think I can improve drastically on what I shot last year, both in real shooting and post-processing. I want to get the best I can be, and I have a lot to go, but that makes it fun too. I don't want to do it to make me look good, I want to do it for the players and parents. The photos mean more to them than me.

Glad to read about your lens coming! I'm slowly getting the itch back. I don't have any events until 9/7, so I just may pull out my EOS-3 and go do some film for a bit, then maybe some night photography. 

Well, enjoy! Good luck.

Brett


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 16, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I have just moved continent, from Asia back to Europe. We've been home for just about a month now and I have barely touched my camera since. As my identity here indicates photography is a hobby, not my profession. I normally like portraits and street/travel.
> ...



Hi Hobby Shooter.
I don't know if you have tried this before but on the subject of a theme visit an old part of town, narrow streets and alleys, the old commercial type area is good. Look up, I found that there are all manner of interesting subjects in this type of area, not only architectural, but industrial items long since forgotten. A jib protruding from the first floor of a shop, think it was a Jessops camera shop, begging one to theorise as to the original purpose of the shop. Was it a butchers, perhaps a bakers? Another I found was feint advertising remaining on a wall. Yes others have seen them but I know a lot hadn't as we used some of them as clues for a walking treasure hunt and people were amazed to see them. 
Alternately do you have another hobby?
Mine is owning classic cars, I am restoring a Triumph Spitfire. I use my first DSLR A 300D which has been upgraded twice and has no real value left as a tool to document the restoration therefore I have an excuse to take at least a couple of pics when a milestone is reached or something unusual occurs or I achieve something difficult. 
Then there are the days when I am just not in the mood to do either of my hobbies! Give it a while and one of the hobbies beckons.

May your enthusiasm return soon, but not knock you of your feet when it does! ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jul 18, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I have just moved continent, from Asia back to Europe. We've been home for just about a month now and I have barely touched my camera since. As my identity here indicates photography is a hobby, not my profession. I normally like portraits and street/travel.



So sorry for the late reply. I have seen the original post of yours many days ago but failed to reply in time. For an Asian like me, Europe is definitely one of the places in my bucket list. Europe is full of history with many interesting architecture and beautiful places to shoot. Well, you live in Europe and the thing is, from where you live things seem ordinary because many of what you look at are familiar to you but if you approach those like a tourist then perhaps you can portray such mundane things into extra ordinary. In my case, I am a Filipino who started off my photographic journey in Singapore as this is the place where I currently live and work. Just a few months ago, I went home to Manila and joined a Canon photowalk back with my fellow Filipino photographers. I was surprised that in Manila, photographers are required shooting permits by authorities to even shoot urban structures in public places! ???  This experience opened my eyes to how lucky I am to have quite a lot of shooting opportunities back in Singapore. I neither worry about my personal safety nor do I get anxious about security approaching me and asking for any shooting permit whenever I shoot urban structures in Singapore. :



Hobby Shooter said:


> Maybe I have higher demands on myself now and am afraid to take bad pictures.



Well, you have grown better as a photographer and this is the reason why you have high expectations in yourself. 



Hobby Shooter said:


> I hope to get it back soon enough though. I just wanted to share this with you guys here. Any thoughts of course are welcome. Do you lose inspiration sometimes? What do you do to get it back?



Well, being in a rut is normal. After all, we are all human beings!  I do hope you will find your sync soon! Cheers!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, sorry I haven't gotten back for a while. Been busy settling back here in Sweden. Those are very kind words from you guys.

Brett, hope you went out shooting some film and challenge your creativity.

Graham, I have thought of a couple of other projects based in town here. Especially one that I hope to realise as soon as I get back to work in a few weeks, I will spend some time walking the streets on Sundays putting it together over the course of a few weeks. I have another hobby which is golf, but won't find much time for it now. I did some stuff back in Asia, shooting courses and wrote a few articles that I got published (with some of my photos). Hope to get some more of that done, but the only work I've done on that has been in Asia.

Shutterwideshut, thanks for your words. Interesting about Manila. I've been there only once and it was on a quick business trip. Staying at Shangri La Edsa, ten minutes limo ride to the office and then back for a couple of days. Was alone so I didn't really fancy going out in the evenings. But the town looked interesting and I hope to be able to go back one day. You have inspired me and advised med on the long exposures. However, Sweden is located far north and this time of year the sun sets very late and rises very early (3.30 or so) so to catch the golden hour is not that easy. I am normally asleep by then. And I haven't invested in those expensive 10 stop filters you got so daylight is pretty much out of the question for me when it comes to long exposures. I'll wait a couple of months for it to get darker.

Take care all and thanks for the nice words and interesting discussion.

thanks
J


----------

